# Bellators British Invasion



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Since the demise of California-based MMA promotion Strikeforce in 2013, Bellator have made headway as the worlds #2 MMA organisation. This process has escalated since the appointment of company President Scott Coker in 2014.

A part of this escalation has included an International expansion plan that has so far visited 5 different countries (Italy, the UK, Hungary, Israel and Ireland). If there was any doubt that Bellator were in these territories to stay a recent spate of signings has now put that to bed.

As well as boasting the likes of Paul Daley, Liam McGeary, Michael "MVP" Page and Linton Vassell among others, Bellator have saw fit to ram sack the British domestic circuit of some of it's finest talent.










CONFIRMED NEW SIGNINGS:

*Ryan Scope (11-1), Lightweight*
A long time prospect Ryan Scope recently won the BAMMA Lightweight Championship and rather than wait around after the expiry of his 1-fight deal he has decided to strike whilst the iron is hot and sign with Bellator. A well rounded and versatile fighter Ryan is also a long time training partner of Ross Pearson, infact he was seen as somewhat of a Pearson protege in the recent past. Not only would Ryan be capable of headlining (with the right opponent) an event in the UK for the promotion but he will hopefully add depth and genuine threat to the other Bellator Lightweights. All in all an excellent signing.

*Saul Rogers (12-2), Featherweight*
If you watched the McGregor-Faber season of TUF you'll be familiar with Saul as the genuine finalist of the season, sadly a VISA issue late on meant he was booted from the finale and the UFC, ironically he was replaced by Artem Lobov who lost the to Ryan Hall. Saul is a strong wrestler who has had a lot of success at 155 but will now drop to 145 for Bellator, if he's able to retain his strength he'll cause a lot of people problems with his wrestling and submission game. Another excellent signing.

*Daniel Crawford (10-1), Featherweight*
A wild striker who like Scope has recently won a Bellator title, with a mixture of powerful strikes and good TDD he should provide an exciting test for the other Featherweights, once again another potential contender who can fight high up their UK cards from the bat.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This just goes to show that Bellator is smart in trying to snatch up markets that the UFC doesn't have.


----------



## nickp91 (Jun 5, 2012)

A match between Crawford and Gallagher in Ireland or UK would be incredible


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way things are getting interesting.


----------



## panzer723 (Feb 21, 2019)

Bellator should focus in the European Circuit.


----------

